# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Gelre ziekenhuizen (Het Spittaal)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Gelre ziekenhuizen (Het Spittaal)
Ooyerhoekseweg 8
Zutphen

Bezoek de website van Gelre ziekenhuizen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Gelre ziekenhuizen.*

----------


## Siri1966

Het Gelre Ziekenhuis???

Er zijn nog [zeer beperkt] weinig specialisten die ik vertrouw.
Rond-om mij hoor ik steeds vaker over medische fouten of gebreken.
Ik mocht het ook mee-maken.

Nee bedankt,ik zoek wel een ander ziekenhuis op [eventueel via een telefoontje met mijn zorgverzekeraar]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

